# The Sentinels (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN

The Sentinels were created for entry into the April 2009 Mad Lab Contest.

The contest required a haunted prop to be made from a plastic bucket, the size used for household cleaning and mopping.

The bucket serves as the base armature for a towering four and a half foot tall skeletal statue dubbed "Sentinel."

The armature was a good exercise in using recycled materials such as plastic milk jugs, plastic coffee cans, plastic starch and water bottles, plastic bags, newspaper, magazine and cardboard.

The finished sculpt was draped with distressed fabric creating an eerie shroud that protects the Sentinel as he stands watch over the graveyard on October 31st.










































Compete instructions can be found here:


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, I'm running out of superlatives for your work! These are just outstanding, Stoll.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Superlatives? I'm just enjoying sitting back and watching his posts!


----------



## SpookySam

Wow, they look great. They will creep out anybody passing by.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your picture file just keeps getting bigger and bigger. I been thinking of publishing one of those coffee table photo books of halloween props. j/k 
Thanks again for the inspiration Scot.


----------



## psyko99

You've got to be the ultimate recycler. These are awesome.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

great job AGAIN Stolloween. These are awesome !!


----------



## Dixie

Definitely awesome.... love them, very creepy. Thanks for sharing with us Stoll, as always.


----------



## IMU

YEP, AWESOME!!!! What more can anyone say!


----------



## spideranne

Great work. I really like the way the hands are all creepy and perfect.


----------



## Devil

GREAT job..!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Wow!!! Ummm... dude, you rock!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Thanks all, I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice pics, love the blue lighting, always been my favorite.


----------



## Beth

Seriously, can I borrow you for six months???? You do astonishing work!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take a number, Beth!


----------



## Don Givens

I always look forward to you posts and you never disappoint.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

LOL!! 
Beth - I think we can take these guys! You get him for 6 months and I will take him for the other 6!


----------



## Aquayne

You do amazing work. What do you do for a living? If if is not some form of artist your wasted.


----------



## Wildcat

Those look awesome. Great job.


----------



## Dragonomine

Where in the world do you store this stuff??


----------



## Beth

I'd be willing to share!!!!! What do you say, Scott?? Would you like to visit Missouri??


----------



## DeathTouch

When I grow up I am going to be just like you.


----------



## hpropman

You just continue to amaze. I am going to have to find some time to get into paper mache.


----------



## beelce

Dude !!! Again???


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Aquayne said:


> You do amazing work. What do you do for a living? If if is not some form of artist your wasted.


I'm a television/video producer/writer/editor/director, etc...having worked for 20+ years producing safety/training/marketing materials for large corporations.

Eight years ago I quit to be a stay-at-home dad but have continued to freelance doing mostly scriptwriting and graphic design.

Looking to transition into something different, I'm currently teaching papier mache art classes at a local studio and working on several projects related to papier mache that will hopefully pay the bills.


----------



## Beth

How far is MI from MO?? I would LOVE to sit in one of your classes!!!! It would be waaaay too much fun!!!! None of the institutions around here offer that type of class. Out where we are if you're onto Halloween you must be some sort of devil worshipper. (Now isn't that funny??) Lame brains........

You REALLY do exceptional work. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Aquayne

I made an extremely simple pumpkin based on your site. I used it for the singing pumpkin gag last Halloween. I put a tablespoon of foot powder, the kind with anti fungus stuff in the mix of flour, Elmer's, Water. The remainder in still in the garage in a tupperware container and still has not grown fuzz. (yet)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Slow down Scott. Let some of the rest of us catch up. We don't even have time to mix a batch of papier mache goop and you have 5 props cranked out. Fantastic as always. Great lighting.


----------



## scareme

Damn!


----------



## pennywise

HOLY CRAP!!! I LOVE THESE!! Thank you for sharing the how-to as well.


----------



## deathmasterwa

Nice Job Stoll I guess I know what to do with all the plasic bottles laying around here.


----------



## Daphne

How did I miss this? Scott, your work is simply incredible. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Wow, that's an old post.....here's how they look in our display.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love all your creatures, Stoll


----------



## ProjectFEAR

daaang......those are pretty sick, it's so cool you can build stuff like this out of what most people call trash.....


----------



## dead hawk

AMAZING i love the instructions i need to get an anatomy book immediatly that would indeed help me in my quest for something like this


----------



## Cat_Bones

Your stuff is absolutely phenomenal!! Every time I look at one of your props my jaw absolutely hits the floor!

Oh to be able to make props like you I would be a happy girl.

Ever thought of selling your creations? I know you sell the pumpkins


----------



## Lord Homicide

I can't believe you used sunflower seeds for teeth. Unbelievably brilliant... Now I see pistachio shells differently


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Dang I'm looking at my recycle bin diferntly now. Ag spelling got worse.


----------



## circe257

Way past my skill level at present, but gives me something to strive for! These are fantastic!


----------

